# When can betta fry eat daphnia?



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

I will be spawing my ct next week and i am curious about when will the fry eat daphnia.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

It really depends on how fast they grow. It's more when they reach the size big enough to fit daphnia into their mouth


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

+1 Ivandert.
I do things according to size than age. Some batch of fry may grow faster while others slower. They begin to eat very fine (newly hatched) daphnia at around 3mm and bigger ones at about 5mm. 

What I do is give some adult daphnia and hope they will reproduce so fry could eat them. Or I net the daphnia and feed what ever that goes through the net.


----------

